# cowashing How beneficial is it?



## NYRICAN1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I was just wondering how many of you girls cowash , the reason why you cowash and how ofter? and finally do you find it to be beneficial. 


I currently am doing the cpr damage routing but I have incorporated cowashed 2 days after the cpr routine to keep my hair moisturised and tamed . I find that it is definitely helping me stretch I am currently 8 1/2 weeks post and am trying to get to 12 w/o breakage.


----------



## Catina72 (Jun 20, 2006)

I picked moisturizing. I love to cw my hair and I use Suave's Natural Milk and Honey( thanks Mom23!). I cw at least 2-3x each week and I have a concoction of the Suave and my coconut oil that I use with my baggie at night.


----------



## myco (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted for "keep hair moisturized", but it's really a combination of things.  I've been working out 5-6 days a week, so I've been CO washing each of those days.  It keeps my hair clean and fresh without having to worry about strippage.  Since that is the only time that I comb my hair during the day, I've also noticed that my ends look better, I have less shedding and virtually no breakage.


----------



## Tene (Jun 20, 2006)

I do co washes to keep my hair moisturized


----------



## applebottom (Jun 20, 2006)

I cowash daily.. to keep hair moisturized


----------



## goldensensation (Jun 20, 2006)

It keeps my hair moisturized and tangle free. I only comb when wet and filled with conditioner, so the the more that I do this, the less tangles I get.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 20, 2006)

*How do you guys handle styling options? It seems like with cowashign all that can be done is ponytails...*


----------



## goldensensation (Jun 20, 2006)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:
			
		

> *How do you guys handle styling options? It seems like with cowashign all that can be done is ponytails...*


I do wet sets, buns, curly ponytails, braided ponytails and sometimes I let the whole thing airdry loose (that could either come out really cute or really BUSTED, so I dont really do it that often).


----------



## Jewell (Jun 20, 2006)

I CW to keep my hair moist.  Generally I use Suave's Milk N Honey.  I also want to increase my growth rate.  I let the whole thing air dry loose.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I co washed everyday for 2 weeks to keep my fro moisturied, but it seem to get thicker too.


----------



## NeeSee (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted for moisture. I actually did my first co-wash last week and to my shock my hair has so much moisture. I used Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance Fortifying Treatment and it worked like a charm. I plan to do this every other wash.


----------



## SouthernJewel (Jun 20, 2006)

*I co-wash on tues and thursday with KeraCare Humecto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It keeps my new growth soft,manageable,and mositurized. Moisture is key for obtaining the growth I get. *


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted "Other." I do it to cleanse my scalp mid-week and to reduce product build-up.


----------



## Synthia (Jun 20, 2006)

I cowash daily. 

1)  To moisturize

2)  To reduce breakage and increase manageability: 

(I don't like combing hair that's been dry for more than an hour. 
So, combing only freshly done hair really reduces breakage and stress for me since I can air dry loose with no tangles and have easy to comb hair)

3) Styles better. 
While most can't air dry loose. I can air dry in an hour do a light Caruso set and go. I love my hair most after a fresh cowash.

All of the the above I think contributes to better retention of hair.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 20, 2006)

I co wash for moisture and plan to get back on that cowash tip sometime soon....

my hair seems to benefit greatly from it.


----------



## Faith (Jun 20, 2006)

I do it for moisture.  In the 10 days I have been doing it my hair is turning around.  I use LESS product now.  I do it every other day.  My favorite conditioner for it is  the AO Honeysuckle rose mixed with honey and oil.  I shampoo every Saturday (lightly).  I have benefitted a lot because my hair type is VERY DRY..this way I have moisture every other day besides my spray ins.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 20, 2006)

*I Co Wash for moisture.
My hair has benefitted greatly from Co Washes.  *


----------



## LABETT (Jun 20, 2006)

I co wash for moisture and stretching relaxer.
My favorite conditioners are DDTA,DDGB and Suave Milk & Honey.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 20, 2006)

I conditoner wash two to three days per week and rarely use shampoo anymore.  Conditioner moisturizes my hair it keeps it super-conditioned.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Jun 20, 2006)

i cowash daily... both for moisture and for styling - i do either a wet bun or airdry... although the airdrying is the only way that it dries all the way...


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 20, 2006)

I con-wash every day! My hair  it!!


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 21, 2006)

When I manage to do it regularly, it keeps my hair moisturized, tamed, and way more elastic.


----------



## Alliyasmom (Jun 22, 2006)

A friend just recently suggested that I cowash.  To my surprise, my results were excellent.  I loss less hair and my hair was well moisturized.  I think cowashing is going to help me stretch to at least 12 weeks.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jun 22, 2006)

Its why my hair is at its healthiest state EVER thats all Ill say....


----------



## Hardwksister (Jun 23, 2006)

i must admit i've been cowashing for 2 wks. daily and my hair is extremely soft and my ends are doing very well.


----------



## MzTami (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm here to testify to cowash.  I use to cowash and it appeared to be drying my hair out so I stopped.  I recently started back daily cowashing(every morning) about a week ago, and I've been using distilled water and Herbal Essence Moisturizing Conditioner.  Let me tell you, my hair is more moisturized than its ever been!  I walked pass my husband this morning and he said, "your hair looks good, it looks healthier."  I contribute that compliment to cowashing.


----------



## carmella25 (Jun 23, 2006)

I conditioner wash everyday for moisture and growth


----------



## amorette (Jun 24, 2006)

myco said:
			
		

> I voted for "keep hair moisturized", but it's really a combination of things.  I've been working out 5-6 days a week, so I've been CO washing each of those days.  It keeps my hair clean and fresh without having to worry about strippage.  Since that is the only time that I comb my hair during the day, I've also noticed that my ends look better, I have less shedding and virtually no breakage.


how do you style it since you wet it so much - and how long is it?


----------



## Much2much41 (Jun 24, 2006)

I started doing it to keep from stripping it with shampoo.  I seem to be losing fewer hairs, and it's getting thicker.


----------



## myco (Jun 24, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> how do you style it since you wet it so much - and how long is it?



I'm a little past bra-strap length. I usually put it into a single braid and tuck the ends, or I put it into a bun using a foam donut foundation.  I work out early on Saturdays and not at all on Sundays, so If I want to wear it down, I do it on those two days.  But it's so hot in Georgia right now, I rarely feel the urge to feel my hair on my neck.


----------



## amorette (Jun 24, 2006)

myco said:
			
		

> I'm a little past bra-strap length. I usually put it into a single braid and tuck the ends, or I put it into a bun using a foam donut foundation. I work out early on Saturdays and not at all on Sundays, so If I want to wear it down, I do it on those two days. But it's so hot in Georgia right now, I rarely feel the urge to feel my hair on my neck.


 
see that is great - you have length to do the single braid and have it look cute. when i so a single bread it reaches the top of my shoulder blades when wet then draws up to my neck, so alot of times i let it dry naturally curly and put it in a curly ponytail on top of my head with little curly pieces out all around which is cute and sexy but probably not good for my ends and that ponytail is probably stressful on my hair too...i need some other options for naturally curly curly hair that draws up yall!


----------



## myco (Jun 24, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> see that is great - you have length to do the single braid and have it look cute. when i so a single bread it reaches the top of my shoulder blades when wet then draws up to my neck, so alot of times i let it dry naturally curly and put it in a curly ponytail on top of my head with little curly pieces out all around which is cute and sexy but probably not good for my ends and that ponytail is probably stressful on my hair too...i need some other options for naturally curly curly hair that draws up yall!




Don't be fooled, that braid is not always cute.  Even though I'm relaxed, I still have a lot of shrinkage. I guess that's because I don't relax bone straight.  I just have to put on some earrings and some lipstick and keep it moving.  

Maybe you could do flat twists or cornrows in just the front of your hair and wear the back loose?


----------



## amorette (Jun 24, 2006)

myco said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled, that braid is not always cute. Even though I'm relaxed, I still have a lot of shrinkage. I guess that's because I don't relax bone straight. I just have to put on some earrings and some lipstick and keep it moving.
> 
> Maybe you could do flat twists or cornrows in just the front of your hair and wear the back loose?


that's a good idea - i will try that...it will take at least some of the orphan annie shock away....


----------



## KeraKrazy (Jun 25, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I'm here to testify to cowash. I use to cowash and it *appeared to be drying my hair out so I stopped*. I recently started back daily cowashing(every morning) about a week ago, and I've been using distilled water and Herbal Essence Moisturizing Conditioner. Let me tell you, my hair is more moisturized than its ever been! I walked pass my husband this morning and he said, "your hair looks good, it looks healthier." I contribute that compliment to cowashing.


 
Do you live in a hard water area, I've also tried cowashing but find that it dries my hair out also, I'm wondering whether it has something to do with the fact that I have hard water


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 25, 2006)

I cant wait to co-wash again. i will need 2 clarify more often though...

i'll use le kair shea butter like i did b4


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 25, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> I cant wait to co-wash again. i will need 2 clarify more often though...
> 
> i'll use le kair shea butter like i did b4


 
When will you start back co-wahsing? How often will you do it?


----------



## MzTami (Jun 25, 2006)

KeraKrazy said:
			
		

> Do you live in a hard water area, I've also tried cowashing but find that it dries my hair out also, I'm wondering whether it has something to do with the fact that I have hard water


Yes it is very hard water.  I cowash with distilled water and it has made a huge difference.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 5, 2008)

I co-wash every 2-3 days now for both MOISTURE & GENTLE CLEANSING

I love the way my scalp/hair feels after co-washing..it feels clean but not stripped!!

I do a clarifying co-wash 1x a month by adding a little baking soda to my co-wash

To make my co-washes easier & more effective, I place my liquid base: (warm Indian herbal cleansing tea OR water) + conditioner: (Trader Joe's Nourish Spa) in a spray bottle...the mix is liquidy but not too drippy....I spray the mixture onto my DRY scalp & hair & massage it in ...then rinse

I always follow up w/ an Herbal ACV rinse


----------



## tinkat (Jan 5, 2008)

CW is very beneficial bc it moisturizes my hair and when I was relaxed it helped stretch relaxers.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 6, 2008)

I think co-washing gives my hair more moisture, therefore it won't break off as much because it's so dry.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't sing enough praises about co washing. I've been doing it every day for about 3 months, and my hair is SO moisturized and strong. All I do is co wash and put in my leave in, and my hair has such a nice, healthy sheen. My stretch is going smooth, I'm on week 9 and no unusual breakage. I love how soft and supple my hair feels. When it airdries, it's a challenge to keep my hands out of my hair, it feels sooooo good. Even my dh commented on how goo and healthy my hair looks. I love co washing!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 6, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I can't sing enough praises about co washing. I've been doing it every day for about 3 months, and my hair is SO moisturized and strong. All I do is co wash and put in my leave in, and my hair has such a nice, healthy sheen. My stretch is going smooth, I'm on week 9 and no unusual breakage. I love how soft and supple my hair feels. When it airdries, it's a challenge to keep my hands out of my hair, it feels sooooo good. Even my dh commented on how goo and healthy my hair looks. I love co washing!


 

Thanks for posting this today.  I was thinking of cowashing because I keep telling myself that I'm going to put in my relaxer because of the unmanageabilty and this fear that I'm breaking my hair at demarcation - 9 weeks in.  I just washed and conditioned last night.  I'll probably cowash this evening and let air dry.  I hate going out of the house with a wet head.  My husband thinks I'm doing too much to it so he just continues to shake his head.


----------



## tetbelle (Jan 6, 2008)

I co-wash to keep my hair moisturized and I feel that it is the reason my hair is healthy and grows at a good rate.  I did it when I was relaxed and I do it now with my natural texture.


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, as a  fine haired (albeit extremely dy haired) lady, I can't cowash for the life of me! My relaxed hair tries to lock up at the thought of water- so the condish w/out a cleanser just makes it a gooey, tangly, deaded, mushy mess! Especially if I haven't had a relaxer in a month or more! 

I'm glad it works for so many, but for me it is NOT the answer!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 7, 2008)

I love co washing the only time shampoo touches my hair is when i go to my stylist for a touch up.  for me cowashing does all 3.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted for moisture. I co-wash or W/O (water only) rinse 7 days a week, sometimes 2X a day. I exercise regularly & i'm normally a sweaty person (TMI!!) so co washing or rinsing keeps my hair & scalp clean. I use shampoo weekly and clarify monthly.

My hair is fine & nappy and I have yet to find a better moisturizer than water. I learned early in my hair journey that my hair NEEDS water everyday...or else.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Jan 9, 2008)

discodumpling said:


> I voted for moisture. I co-wash or W/O (water only) rinse 7 days a week, sometimes 2X a day. I exercise regularly & i'm normally a sweaty person (TMI!!) so co washing or rinsing keeps my hair & scalp clean. I use shampoo weekly and clarify monthly.
> 
> My hair is fine & nappy and I have yet to find a better moisturizer than water. I learned early in my hair journey that my hair NEEDS water everyday...or else.




ITA. Now that I wear my hair curly most of the time, I can truly work out and sweat it out! I co-wash twice a week and shampoo once a week. My hair is pretty moisturized since doing this.


----------



## kbfluff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah well I'm goin back to my co washing routine...I stopped and my hair has spoken by preforming a set back in my middle back area. Glad I know what to do to get it back to snuff!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2008)

I love co-washing because not only does it keep  my hair soft and well moisturized but it also helps with stretching my relaxers especially when I mix them with coconut milk and/or yogurt now. I use Suave tropical coconut, almost all the VO5 conditioners and I also use Suave humectant which is my favorite so far. I use suave and VO5 because they are cone free and they give my hair more bounce.


----------



## Moonxyz (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm using the co washing routine for moisture mainly. I'll see how it goes.
I use yogurt and coconut milk first then follow it conditionner, then i rinse. I'll do this every 3 days.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 3, 2008)

ive been cowashing every single day since i stopped relaxing my hair back in 2005. mostly to moisturize my hair, i love it!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 3, 2008)

silvergirl said:


> *ive been cowashing every single day since i stopped relaxing my hair* back in 2005. *mostly to moisturize my hair, i love it*!


 

me too! so far, it is working for me. I just wish I could find a super moisturizing all natural co for cw, though.


----------



## Baby Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

silvergirl said:


> ive been cowashing every single day since i stopped relaxing my hair back in 2005. mostly to moisturize my hair, i love it!


 
I have not had a relaxer in 6 weeks and I am no longer going to get a relaxer. What was your regime when you first started to transition? Please keep in mind that my hair is fine and I have thin edges.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 4, 2008)

I voted other because it does all 3 for me.  I love cowashing.  I am relaxed and several months post and my hair feels like silk after a cowash!​


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 5, 2008)

If co-washing didnt help my hair grow, Id still do it because I just LOVE the way my hair feels when Im done... soft & silky..


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 5, 2008)

All I know is that when I was going through my superdry phase it helped me tremendously and I only did it every 2-3 days.


----------



## Evalina1 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have short thin hair and when I CW my hair is thicker but I can not do anything with it but wear in back in  a ponytail.  I have a Tara Banks forehead with a little acne...so it hard for me....and I also do something I really should never do but my mother's house is too cold to have my hair airdry,  ( I blow my hair half dry on a the lowest temp.)  I know I know that is bad...I am going to try airdrying tonight...(it's 55 degrees in NYC) Wish me luck


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 11, 2008)

After reading this thread, I think I'll start co-washing. I work out 5-6 days per week so I could use a good hairwashing after those workouts. As far styling, I think I'll just wrap my hair, sit under the dryer for 15 minutes and let it air dry the rest of the way.


----------



## NYAmicas (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ok, to all those who co-wash daily or more than twice a week.....how are you managing your hair after. Do you airdry? Ponytails all the time or what?*
I used to co-wash daily with Creme of Nature (which I loved and made my hair feel really nice) and it would airdry alright but now that my hair is longer or I must have changed something airdrying leaves me looking like I stuck a fork in an electrical plug. I would do buns but believe me, ponytails and I are not friends.


----------



## MsGardner78 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cowashing adds the mositure that my very dry hair needs. I try to do it everyother day. Once I can figure out a good way to style my hair I would love to do it everyday


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 20, 2008)

CW has been extremely beneficial to me. My hair stays very moisturized, it always smells yummy, I can't remember the last time I saw a dandruff flake. I'm actually not CW this week because I'm relaxing in a few days and I miss it so much. I get out of the shower and don't feel right because my hair isn't soaking wet.

The only thing I regret is not starting sooner. I only started doing it a year ago but I wish I had started FIVE years ago when I first heard of the term.

I currently do it every single day but I'm sure a time will come when I don't do it as often. I may cut back to 2 or 3 days a week at some point but I will never stop doing it.


----------



## hothair (Apr 21, 2008)

I would have voted for 2 -to keep my hair moisturised AND for thickness- my edges (i have widow's peak) has been growing in since I went back to daily rinsing/ cw and my fine strands are fuller. Also the guinea pig (my sis) hair is jealous-worthy after a Dr Miracle debacle last year she had NO hair around the edges and now her hair is soo thick I get urges to apply *nair* to it while she's sleeping j/kwell sometimes she's such a showoff!! 

Once I get it, I'm hiding my megatek from her for 2 months


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 21, 2008)

I cowash daily .. and I love it. It keeps my new growth softer than I thought it could be, it's easy, and I'm one of those people that always has their hands in their head, so it lets me do this without any ill effects.


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 21, 2008)

I co-wash once a week to moisturize my hair. At a certain point, co-washing is the only thing that will really lock in the moisture.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hands down for me, it was stretching...to have those roots detangled with some warm water and conditioner, was the best feeling. It kept me strong and going..I feel like I can moisturize with my moisturizing cream, I don't need to co-wash to do that...JMHO


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 21, 2008)

Definately to keep my hair moisturized

When my hair isn't in a protective style, I cowash almost everyday.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 21, 2008)

Catina72 said:


> I picked moisturizing. I love to cw my hair and I use Suave's Natural Milk and Honey( thanks Mom23!). I cw at least 2-3x each week and I have a concoction of the Suave and my coconut oil that I use with my baggie at night.


 
*is suave natural milk and honey still available ?? or is that an old line thats discontinued?!*


----------



## frankie (Apr 21, 2008)

I co-wash nearly daily because I wear my hair out in all its nappy glory and it needs the moisture.  It's the quickest, easiest way for me to 'do' my natural hair.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 21, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> *is suave natural milk and honey still available ?? or is that an old line thats discontinued?!*


 
It's dead, boo.  The coconut is similar.


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyday for the last 5-years, YEAR ROUND. I have thicker, softer, shinier hair. Little to no breakage, my lenght goals are easy to achieve and I bounce back from setbacks with ease. I lurve me a wash n go/cap n' go (see my fotki for cap n' go method).


----------



## cecilie (Apr 22, 2008)

Cowashing helps me to keep the moisture .
Not very helpful for streching .


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 22, 2008)

I co-wash for moisturizing purposes, and also when i dont have time to go to the salon for a regular wash. The conditioner feels so slippery and silky in my hair, and my hair definitely feels softer and more moisturized afterward.  I usually dont have to comb out, as the water pressure of the shower is able to detangle my hair. Then I airdry afterward.

In the past i used the Suave Milk & Honey, but since they discontinued that (at least in the area i live in) I replaced it with the Toasted Vanilla Sugar, and it's just as creamy, thick, and slippery. I love it!!!  I still add a few goodies from the kitchen to my con-wash as well, when time permits.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 23, 2008)

it keeps moisture in my hair and i really just like the way it feels afterward. 
anyway im co washing tonigh with vo5 passion fruit smothie and using my HE HH as leave in mixed with redken smooth down butter treat.
never did this before but it sounds good.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 25, 2008)

i love love love co washing. I co-washed yesterday


----------



## froggie08 (May 26, 2008)

co-washing helped me with my first 14 week stretch. I also believe that co-washing has helped my hair to become thicker. I love co-washing and nows the time to do so because its summer.


----------



## SouthernTease (May 27, 2008)

I've been doing it nearly everyday for over a year...
it makes transitioning a piece of cake... it's the only
way to detangle without breakage for me


----------



## Pheonixx (May 27, 2008)

Overall I just like washing my hair.

But--
I cowash for moisturizing purposes. I think I'm 9 or 10 weeks post relaxer and  it mos def makes my hair easier to handle.


----------



## Hair Peace (May 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> It's dead, boo. The coconut is similar.


 
Which one would you say is better...the coconut or the humectant?

TIA


----------



## growinglong777 (May 28, 2008)

I am so glad I found this thread. I am going to begin cw this week, at least twice a week, and back off shampoo for a month to see what happens. I am 6 weeks post, with a lot of new growth. I am losing a little too much hair when detangling and my hair is dry.  I am purchasing some VO5 conditioners today and will start Saturday to see how it goes.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

_Just did my first co-wash today.After reading this thread I can't wait to see how my hair responds to it!_


----------



## The Princess (Jun 10, 2008)

I like co washing cause its quick and easy, Im glad you posted this. Cause I was thinking about increasing on the co washing and doing the Nexxus wash once a week. I co wash last night with CON (Purple Top) I can't wait till my goodies get here so I can start adding it to my conditioners. 
Co Wash is super easy, Co wash, then leave in conditioner, bun it up, silk scarp it down at night, and soft, soft, soft hair in the morning. Also to add little to no breakage, so you know you retaing the growth. I didn't know co wash help thicken the hair, well it make since. Im like some of you all the only time I really comb my hair is after I co wash or wash my hair, and that like every two day. So now I can see why alot you all say your hair thicken up. I start doing it, im not go lie, cause I will be to lazy to wash my hair, erplexedI came here and found out its actually the thing to do. Sometimes less is best. 

Co-Washing RULES!!!


----------



## jenteel (Jun 10, 2008)

i just started co-washing consistently
(tried years ago w/ wrong conditioners)
im addicted
my mom started 2 (she's a germophobe - so now she wont have dry hair)
*why dont people tell women of color we can do this???!!!!*
we always thought we couldn't wash often
why didnt some1 say just not w/ shampoo?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2008)

im bout to start this every other day. i hop it works good. i always co wash but have never wet bunned. i hope this does not creat tangles or anything


----------



## beautywithin (Jun 11, 2008)

ok ...im new to co washing ...can someone please fill me in. it will be a great help for me and my daughter. i also read something about bagging overnight.
my hair is really dry and breaks really easy, co washing sounds like something that will GREATLY benefit me.
i read also not with shampoo

please share your product and let me know steps involved.....

thank you


----------



## MisTatim (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't see where it helped me so I stopped.My hair didn't retain moisture any more than before and it left my scalp dry. Also, pre-poo conditioning seems to make me lose more hair when washing w/ Eqyss/MegaTek conditioner.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 14, 2008)

I like cowash cause it keep the hair moisturize and it soooooooo easier than washing.


----------



## Toy (Sep 10, 2008)

I know for me it has made a huge difference in the growth of my hair & keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## dcprdiva (Nov 11, 2008)

MisTatim said:


> I didn't see where it helped me so I stopped.My hair didn't retain moisture any more than before and it left my scalp dry. Also, pre-poo conditioning seems to make me lose more hair when washing w/ Eqyss/MegaTek conditioner.


 
Just wash your hair with a conditioner of your choice (probably start with a good moisturizing conditioner) instead of shampoo.  

so grab a moisturizing conditioner, rub it through your hair wet (or dry) leave it in for a few minutes and rinse it out... then take a different conditioner - maybe a conditioner with a protein and then sit under the dryer for 20 minutes and rinse.  your hair will be soft.


----------



## kadej (Nov 11, 2008)

What are your favorite cowash conditioners?


----------



## Musicachic (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm just throwing this thought out there, but if moisture is part of it... Couldn't you use a color applicator bottle with water in it to add moisture your scalp (and hair too to some degree)? If co washing all together sometimes isn't feesible? Yesterday here in MI it was booty cold!! The wind was ridiculous and I got all kinds of stuff in my yard now. I just am trying to think of other options for days like yesterday...


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 16, 2008)

It's too cold to cowash consistently without drying everyday.  I try to cowash once a week. Moisturizing should be a big part of my regimen, but it isn't because I'm lazy, but I'm working on it haha


----------



## goldenchica (Dec 16, 2008)

I co wash every time I shower. I loooove it. I was natural for seventeen years and my hair was pretty much dry all the time. I BC'd for my 20th birthday to get back to natural, and I haven't had a single day of dry hair!! Yay! The breakage is gone, very little shedding, and my hair feels great! Also, I've found that my hair doesn't really need to be combed out, and I think a lot of that has to do with the co washing because the water forces the hair to stretch out, and then with the conditioner on it I can finger comb out any tangles!

ETA: I let mine air dry, btw. It takes like an hour and a half, so I usually do it after I've worked out at night and when I'm ready to retire for the night...baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## syze6 (Dec 17, 2008)

I Co washed this morning and wil continue to do so. I have been CO washing for the past year. I slowed down because it's cold a hell in the CHI-town!! After the whole wrapping fiasco, I had to go back to my cure! I wrapped my hair at night 7 days straight and had breakage, breakage, breakage! I see now that's too much manipulation for my hair. 
Now it's back to the drawing board and I know the CO washes gets it back in shape in no time! :-D


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 17, 2008)

I cowash almost daily. It just makes my hair more managable asnd it helps with the moisture. I usually use a cheap condish like suave coconut or garnier fructis moisture work. I let it dry by wrapping a tshirt around my head.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 17, 2008)

I attempted to poo using Jason Thiin to Thick shampoo and it my hair just felt stripped!  My hair just doesn't behave/feel right with shampoo, i through in some tressemee moisture rich conditioner and that gave it some slip...I'm hooked on co-washing, i can't stand to use shampoo!  Is this typical?

transitioning apl hair....


----------



## Tylove101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Musicachic said:


> I'm just throwing this thought out there, but if moisture is part of it... Couldn't you use a color applicator bottle with water in it to add moisture your scalp (and hair too to some degree)? If co washing all together sometimes isn't feesible? *Yesterday here in MI it was booty cold*!! The wind was ridiculous and I got all kinds of stuff in my yard now. I just am trying to think of other options for days like yesterday...


 Just had to laugh at the bold..... That's all... Carry on.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm now addicted. Anything after 3 days and I can just tell the difference. I do use a lot of product so it's probably build up. But cowashing gets my hair back on the right track every time.  I can't wait until summer. I cowashed almost every day and it was awesome. My scalp felt so clean and great, and my hair thickened up, along with the stretching. Cowashes and stretching go hand and hand IMO.


----------



## MJ (Feb 17, 2009)

It's an addictive habit. I want to cowash everytime I jump in the shower.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Cowashing is helping my hair to thicken up. I cowash 3-4 times a week, put my hair in a bun and let it airdry.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I currently wash my hair 2ce a week... and one of these times is cowashing. I have noticed it helps keep my new growth moisturised and although I am only 8.5 weeks post, I have enough new growth to cause a problem if it's dry. One thing I definitely do is - I DC after I cowash, I can't cowash and then airdry, it just doesn't work for my hair.

So... in my case, I cowash to:
1. Keep new growth moisturised
which will
2. Help me during my transition

I might try cowashing 2ce a week when I am 10 weeks post and see how my hair handles it.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 3, 2009)

Co washes not only keep the hair moisturized but it help prevent shedding.

It also makes your hair feel good and look beautiful.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

Prior to my past relaxer, I upped my co-washing from 1x a week to every other day and my hair was healthier and it kept the new growth manageable. However, due to strenously working out, I have upped my co-washing to every day now to every other day and the hair quality is improving. I don't want any strippage which I experienced in the past due to leaving sweat in my hair.


----------



## KinkyKurlyKim (Mar 4, 2009)

I co wash every single day to keep my hair soft and moisturized


----------



## hurricane (Apr 15, 2009)

Keeps my hair moisturized. I can't stop.


----------



## bnatural (Jun 10, 2009)

Co-washing keeps my hair moisturized. i love it!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 10, 2009)

keeps my hair moisturized and lest shedding not to mention thicker hair from wet and gos


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll keep it real.  I co wash daily because I like my curls to look fresh and defined everyday.  Its just a bonus that co-washing helps adds moisture and promotes healthy hair too.


----------



## GoingNatural (Jun 10, 2009)

very.

keeps hair moisturized.


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 10, 2009)

Legend said:


> I voted "Other." I do it to cleanse my scalp mid-week and to reduce product build-up.




Me too


----------



## starfish79 (Jun 10, 2009)

My hair loved it but my scalp hated it! When the the scalp ain't happy then neither is the hair. My wash to CW ratio has to be 1:1 but it does help with moisture levels.


----------



## PikiNiki (Jun 11, 2009)

I co-wash every Tue. or Wed. with Hair One, a cleansing conditioner and wash on Fri. or Sat. It is very similar to WEN, cheaper, and works like a charm. I love it! My hair is gently cleansed but incredibly soft at the same time. Some people even use it as a leave-in. It makes your scalp tingle and feel refreshed. I'm so glad that this forum turned me on to co-washing because my daughter is able to stretch with ease. We used to not be able to get a comb through that new-growth, now it's like combing through butter.


----------



## MsEllie (Jun 11, 2009)

I voted for moisture.  I love to co wash, my hair loves it... since I've started my healthy hair journey I've found that my fine, thin hair really does not like shampoo... I use it like once every 6 weeks now to really clean...but seems like when I open the bottle poor it on my head it squeaks right away. I've been reading on the board about using other things to wash with besides shampoo and will be incorporating something else in my regimen.. My hair is soft and very manageable with co washing, never tangled I do it twice a week and I don't have to comb the water seems to detangle for me... My hair is so much healthier and well moisturized because of it.  I air dry and wear braidouts, I get lots of compliments on my hair which was something that never happened before I started my HHJ. I am so loving my hair right now!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 21, 2009)

I love cowashing but you have to use the right conditioner if i use a light conditioner and no thick and creamy conditioner my hair dries unhappy and dry. I have to use something like honeysuckle rose or keracare humecto tub.


----------



## Prinncipality (Nov 24, 2009)

Co-washing helps my hair retain more moisture... or so it seems. I find it beneficial but not always necessary for my strands.


----------



## Sexy over 40 (Nov 30, 2009)

I really don't get cowashing.  I have tried it a few times and my hair just doesn't feel clean afterwards.  Logically, it seems that it could cause product buildup.  Obviously it works for some...so whatever works for you, right?


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been retaining my length like crazy and I  cowash almost exclusively. The only time I use shampoo is to clarify every six weeks or so. I will always keep cowashing in my regimen.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 30, 2009)

I cowash for moisture. I like the fact that I don't have to use any other products (other than shea butter and coconut oil) for moisture. I'm somewhat addicted to cowashing. I currently co-wash 4x/wk. Sometimes I want to do it twice a day, but I know that's a no-no.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there a particular hair type which co-washing suits more?  I say this because I have 4a/b hair and I worry about the shrinkage to my new growth and the work it would involve to keep it presentable after co-washing reguarly?


----------



## Oliv3 (Dec 1, 2009)

hairopia said:


> I love cowashing but you have to use the right conditioner if i use a light conditioner and no thick and creamy conditioner my hair dries unhappy and dry. I have to use something like honeysuckle rose or keracare humecto tub.


 
This is exactly my problem. I feel like i should change my co-wash conditioner V05 Passion Fruit to something more moisturizing and thicker because I feel as i loose too much hair detanglinging because its not as thick as i want it. I want to try Aussie 3 min, miracle and see where that goes. I would use keracare humecto but i use that as my DC so, i would love something different.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 1, 2009)

I love cowashing.. i use mane and tail original or vo5 condishes.  since its gotten colder here i only cowash about 1x a week.

oh and i co wash for moisture...


----------



## epiphany braids (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought I will never see the day of me washing my hair more than one time a week, and girrrrlllll let me tell you 

I am so happy that I co wash!! My mom actually put me on to it. I love the fact of not using shampoo and the fact that forums like LHC has informed me about the kind of ingrd. in shampoo's that will damage your hair 
I got my fav conditioner and we had a 3 some: water, cond and me. I am in L O V E 


All thx to co washing!!!

I use nuritine garlic cond!! 
I co wash 2-3 times a day (more like 2 because of the cold weather)

HHG ladies!!!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 20, 2010)

I chose other because I only cowash about once a week because of working out. It does keep the hair moisturized, but I need my shampoo once (or twice) a week.


----------



## Aria-Selene (Jan 20, 2010)

I cowash to keep my hair moisturized. I do it ever other day. I use Tresemme's Smooth and Silky. I'm currently 15 weeks into my transition to natural


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 21, 2010)

Love cowashing; especially in the summer when I can do it everyday if I want to!


----------



## catgurl (Jan 25, 2010)

Co-washing has made all the difference for my hair. I wish I new about it when I was relaxing and texturizing my hair!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 22, 2010)

N[B said:
			
		

> YRICAN1;1495774]I was just wondering how many of you girls cowash , the reason why you cowash and how ofter? and finally do you find it to be beneficial. [/B]
> 
> 
> I currently am doing the cpr damage routing but I have incorporated cowashed 2 days after the cpr routine to keep my hair moisturised and tamed . I find that it is definitely helping me stretch I am currently 8 1/2 weeks post and am trying to get to 12 w/o breakage.


 
I CO WASH 100% OF TIME, i never shampoo, always hated shampoo


----------



## equestrian (Feb 22, 2010)

It helps with moisture. And it gives me an excuse to do something to my hair.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

The only way that I was is CO...I've been no-pooing for a while now. I use WEN products, so for me CO-washing is for the overall betterment and health of my head.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been low pooing and will start to cowash.
Reason: I have hard water and water filter only helps so much
I also notice when I use sulfates it irritates my scalp and low poo is fine but sometimes I end up doing it 3 times and then it burns my scalp not good.
How often - Right now I poo once every 2 weeks
So for co washing I'll do it once a week and poo once a month if needed
Cowashing to me will cause my scalp to scale back on the amount of oil product switching from every 2 or 3 days to every 2 or 3 weeks has already helped. If I make it through the summer without an oil ball I've found my cure


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 23, 2010)

I vote for moisture all the way!
I use VO5 moisture milks strawberry quite often, and the freesia one too...I stock up when I find them on sale for 77c cuz i go thru em like gangbusters, but sometimes I'll cowash with a non-cheapie condish.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Apr 19, 2010)

To keep hair moisturized.  I work out now so I co-wash everyday.  I am also bunning and I prefer wet buns.  I'm hoping co-washing will help me get to bsl by the end of summer.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Apr 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I vote for moisture all the way!
> I use VO5 moisture milks strawberry quite often, and the freesia one too...I stock up when I find them on sale for 77c cuz i go thru em like gangbusters, but sometimes I'll cowash with a non-cheapie condish.


 

I agree !!! VO5 is the best for cowashing!!! easy to detangle and it allows for alot of slip.  Co washing keeps my hair moist which is beneficial for new growth...dry hair breaks and snaps! imo


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you wear your hair once you have co-washed? I'm a newbie and I want to try it out this week. Not sure if air dry will work for me. 




dyamonds10 said:


> I agree !!! VO5 is the best for cowashing!!! easy to detangle and it allows for alot of slip. Co washing keeps my hair moist which is beneficial for new growth...dry hair breaks and snaps! imo


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 19, 2010)

If you co-wash at night, you can braid/twist or do bantu knots then unravel it the next morning for a cute curly style. Or you could just co-wash and then bun or do a pony.


----------



## aymone (Apr 19, 2010)

Since you could not choose 2 option, I went for "stretching relaxer" because it really helps  with that but I love the fact that it also help with moisturizing and keep the new growth smooth.


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Apr 19, 2010)

I only cowash to detangle my hair every morning. I guess I do it for the moisture part too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2010)

As a Relaxed Head, Co-Washing works great for me.  I co-wash weekly.  It's been wonderful for both my dry hair & dry scalp.  

Now that I look back on it, my hair/scalp was terribly irritated from the 'Poo they were using at the Salon. 

Now that I am a DIY'er, I can co-wash and then use a clarifying 'poo or con every 6-8 weeks (or as need be).

Co-washing been a life-saver and it keeps my hair uber moisturized from one wash day to the next.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

I love co-washing. I hope it is helping, but getting in the shower and wetting my hair down is relaxing after a long day.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted to keep my hair moisturized.  But another huge benefit for me is keeping my scalp clean.  I used to have a bad dandruff problem leading me to see a dermatologist and being prescribed expensive shampoo.  But since adding a midweek cowash, my dandruff has disappeared!


----------



## belldandy (May 14, 2010)

mainly to detangle and moisturize


----------



## Meritamen (May 14, 2010)

I love co-washing because it is very moisturizing for my hair. I used to have to do it twice a week plus my weekly shampoo and deep condition to keep my hair moisturized and manageable when it was severely damaged but now that all the dead hair has been cut off I'll probably just co-wash once a week and shampoo/deep condition weekly.
I discovered the benefit of co-washing by pure laziness lol way before I found this lovely forum and will never give it up.


----------



## Shananyganz (May 14, 2010)

Co-washing keeps my hair moisturized. In the past, I lost a lot of hair because it was always DRY and had a TON of (the wrong) product in it (washed bi-weekly...if that). Also, I used shampoo with sulfates and shampooed with each wash. Now that I know better, I wash with a sulfate-free shampoo once a month and I co-wash at least twice a week. I'll throw an additional co-wash in there if my hair indicates that it needs it. 

My hair is more manageable when I co-wash; I'm approaching a year natural. So far so good.

~S~


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 14, 2010)

Co-washing certainly helps when I'm deep in a stretch. Generally though I do it for it's moisturizing benefits.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 24, 2010)

Co-washing is a MUST for me especially since I went natural. My hair drinks up all forms of moisture. If I just use product on dry hair I'd have to use the whole bottle to get the same results of co-washing. Co-washing helps define my curls. If I don't co-wash my hair would be so dry it would break on contact. And don't even think about combing my hair unless it's drenched in condish. I usually co-wash just to detangle my hair. I co-wash every day or every other day.

ETA: 





deediamante said:


> I voted to keep my hair moisturized. But another huge benefit for me is keeping my scalp clean. I used to have a bad dandruff problem leading me to see a dermatologist and being prescribed expensive shampoo. But since adding a midweek cowash, my dandruff has disappeared!



YESS! I used to have the WORST dandruff! And everyone would say you need to grease yo scalp  nope nope nope... when I stopped relaxing, stopped always using sulfate laden shampoo and opted for co-washing often my scalp has never been healthier. It no longer itches like a dog with fleas.


OH and I co-wash and air dry.

and my cowashing condish of choice is Aussie Moist.


----------

